# Badminton Stallion Parade



## TheMule (28 April 2011)

Anyone else got any thoughts?

For me...
Chilli Morning- just comes out and produces the goods everytime, what a great temperament and he's a classy horse- fabulous gallop and an easy, scopey jump

Grafenstolz- showed himself off really well, was calm and focused and jumped the socks off anything else and galloped really well. He was sweet in the lorry park too and his rider said he's fabulous fun and easy

Royaldik- Did nothing for me- nice scopey jump and seemed a genuine boy but his gallop was unbalanced and he didnt go like an event horse, to my mind.

Wish Upon a Star- Sweet natured and calm, nice gallop but he looked a little bit more ordinary than some others and just slightly downhill which was a surprise to me as he was the one I thought I'd like the most.

Power Blade- What a disappointment- downhill, very unsettled, didn't show himself off well at all and the rider looked thoroughly peed off to be there!

Opposition Heracles- He's a chunky boy but always shows himself off well and I like him- he's very rideable and has plenty of ability


----------



## amy_b (28 April 2011)

Im a massive chilli morning fan.
are you looking to breed? if so have a look at springfield symphony and wolkenderry. they impressed me at bramham/hartpury and our mare is having a spring baby in july 
oh and jumbo is only £600 this season!!  just my luck when the mare is having a year off


----------



## Baydale (28 April 2011)

Ah, that's interesting, TM. I've got a Graf yearling, a WUAS foal due in a month, and I was thinking of using Royaldik this time. Did he just look a bit 'dressage-y' for your liking? I shall go and find some more vids of his offspring, see what they look like.

amy_b - we dropped our mare off at Twemlows yesterday and I asked who was popular this year - Wolkenderry was one of the names that came up. He does look stunning; I think he belongs to someone on here, doesn't he?


----------



## TheMule (28 April 2011)

Royaldik had a lot of knee action in the gallop- more than he could sucessfully control! There are rave reviews about his temperament but I get the impression he maybe isnt quite as natural an event sort as Graf.

Wolkenderry also received rave reviews from his rider who thinks the world of him and he is, apparently, a total darling to have around.


----------



## amy_b (28 April 2011)

wolkenderry belongs to Jaxmath (I think!)


----------



## sare_bear (28 April 2011)

Thats interesting about Royaldik. I too really liked his stamp and thought he would be great to use for eventing stock, although I hear that his progeny are a little ordinary, esp say compared to Graf's.


----------



## Baydale (28 April 2011)

TheMule said:



			Royaldik had a lot of knee action in the gallop- more than he could sucessfully control! There are rave reviews about his temperament but I get the impression he maybe isnt quite as natural an event sort as Graf.

Wolkenderry also received rave reviews from his rider who thinks the world of him and he is, apparently, a total darling to have around.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, it's useful to know.

I missed Wolkenderry competing at MK on Tuesday which is annoying, although I'm sure I've seen him somewhere else and been wowed by him. Temperament is important to me and I'd have used Graf again, but I just want to see how "hot" our filly is before I commit to having two like her.


----------



## Baydale (28 April 2011)

amy_b said:



			wolkenderry belongs to Jaxmath (I think!)
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't remember who it was, so thanks, amy_b.


----------



## LEC (28 April 2011)

I asked Gemma Tattersall about her Chilli Morning progeny and she said they are looking smart. Chilli is supposed to be going to Saumur 3* but will not run if the ground is not right.


----------



## Springs (29 April 2011)

amy_b said:



			Im a massive chilli morning fan.
are you looking to breed? if so have a look at springfield symphony and wolkenderry. they impressed me at bramham/hartpury and our mare is having a spring baby in july 
oh and jumbo is only £600 this season!!  just my luck when the mare is having a year off 

Click to expand...

Hi, lots of photos when the little spring arrives please


----------



## JaxMath (29 April 2011)

amy_b said:



			wolkenderry belongs to Jaxmath (I think!)
		
Click to expand...

he does indeed!!   

PM me if you would like further details.....


----------



## Alec Swan (29 April 2011)

That's interesting T_M.  Grafenstoltz is our first choice,  and Chilli Morning our second for this years planned for ETs.  The order isn't that important,  but they are our two choices.

I particularly like Graf,  he seems to have an excellent ridden temperament,  he has exceptional credits to his name,  and as our plan is to end up with filly foals,  and Sod's law being what it is,  we will probably end up with colts!  I have no interest in colt foals,  and if that's what we get,  then I need to consider stallions which have highly marketable qualities,  from a colt foal perspective.

The donor mare is King's Fancy.  She should be reasonably well known,  to those who take an interest in eventing.  She is beautifully bred,  in my view,  and having watched her,  as a real bonus,  I really do like her!  Obviously she's Advanced,  and was 10th. and then 21st. at Pau.  She was also 2nd. at Bramham,  12th. at Boekelo and 10th. at Bramham.  She has 309 BE points.  It's planned that she will compete at Burghley,  this year.

K_F had a foal by natural birth as a 4 yo and provided an embryo for transfer in '09,  I think.

Jumbo is an interesting horse,  and would be of interest,  but for the fact that he's only available by frozen semen,  and whilst it is only the AI aspect of an ET,  it puts a needless obstacle in the way.  

Power Blade?  We gave him some thought,  but from the colt foal aspect,  I thought that he would be too much of a risk.

An interesting thread,  thank you!

Alec.


----------



## christine48 (29 April 2011)

I was admiring Wolkenderry at MK on Tuesday. I didn't have a programme to hand but  I was asking Alex about him.


----------



## beth123 (2 May 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks for that, it's useful to know.

I missed Wolkenderry competing at MK on Tuesday which is annoying, although I'm sure I've seen him somewhere else and been wowed by him. Temperament is important to me and I'd have used Graf again, but I just want to see how "hot" our filly is before I commit to having two like her. 

Click to expand...

royaldik is beautiful, how can you pick a fault!!


----------



## Baydale (3 May 2011)

beth123 said:



			royaldik is beautiful, how can you pick a fault!!
		
Click to expand...

Because there are a lot of "beautiful" stallions out there, but I need to be sure to choose one who a) will complement my mare and b) hopefully produce the kind of horse that I want to event.


----------



## amy_b (3 May 2011)

Springs said:



			Hi, lots of photos when the little spring arrives please

Click to expand...

ooohhh no need to worry in the photo department!!!! I get abit snap happy when Im around a foal!!


----------



## amy_b (3 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			The donor mare is King's Fancy.
		
Click to expand...

jealous much!!!!!


----------



## beth123 (3 May 2011)

i dont know youre mare, but i think with his brilliant thoroughbred blood, great movement, fab jump and lovely temperment is bound to make an event horse! my mares on the way to oakham today to be ai'd by him!! EXCITED


----------



## Baydale (3 May 2011)

beth123 said:



			i dont know youre mare, but i think with his brilliant thoroughbred blood, great movement, fab jump and lovely temperment is bound to make an event horse! my mares on the way to oakham today to be ai'd by him!! EXCITED
		
Click to expand...

If only it were that simple...  Best of luck with yours, beth123.


----------



## beth123 (3 May 2011)

Baydale said:



			If only it were that simple...  Best of luck with yours, beth123.
		
Click to expand...

thanks, hes perfect for mine full thoroughbred ex racer by kings theatre needing  'flash'! hope you chose


----------



## Alec Swan (3 May 2011)

amy_b said:



			jealous much!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Lucky?  Me?  Without a doubt!  The added bonus is,  that despite the niggling difficulties,  the owner and I get on very well,  despite my occasional rants!!  

The first AI is planned for tomorrow,  fingers crossed!  

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 May 2011)

beth123 said:



			i dont know youre mare, but i think with his brilliant thoroughbred blood, great movement, fab jump and lovely temperment is bound to make an event horse! my mares on the way to oakham today to be ai'd by him!! EXCITED
		
Click to expand...

I'd doubt that you could be in safer hands.  Good Luck!!

Alec.


----------



## beth123 (3 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd doubt that you could be in safer hands.  Good Luck!!

Alec.[/QUOT

thanks, just hoping she takes first time! they have high first cycle fertility rates, io im hoping im a lucky one!!

Click to expand...


----------



## lozziehumphreys (3 May 2011)

I am lucky enough to work with Graf and Harry (Royaldik) and both are such fantastic chaps to be around. Graf is the showman of the two, who loves attention and has an incredible brain, whilst Harry is very laid back and a real gentleman.

I am using Harry for ET with my Donnerhall x Pik Bube mare to add some TB blood and the Royal Diamond (Rubinstein) lines to her dressage pedigree. He seems to pass on very good length of leg too, which is a bonus as she's quite 'old-fashioned' in type.

I'm also a Chilli Morning fan, and looking forward to seeing some of his crop this year. I only saw a couple last year and will be interested to see some more. What impressed me most when I last saw him was his cadence in the flatwork. I stay firmly on the ground myself (too much of a wimp to jump!) and really enjoy watching 'eventing' stallions who have the balance and aptitude to perform quite advanced dressage movements with such ease. 

Good luck Alec with the AI, will keep everything crossed for you  And you too beth123


----------



## beth123 (3 May 2011)

ohh lozzie, you lucky person! can you have a little whisper in harrys ear, and tell him to send his best stuff for phylis! shes at oakham now, will be scanned tomorow and then make a plan!! EXCITEDDDDDDD


----------



## velv (3 May 2011)

Baydale said:



			Ah, that's interesting, TM. I've got a Graf yearling, a WUAS foal due in a month, and I was thinking of using Royaldik this time. Did he just look a bit 'dressage-y' for your liking? I shall go and find some more vids of his offspring, see what they look like.

amy_b - we dropped our mare off at Twemlows yesterday and I asked who was popular this year - Wolkenderry was one of the names that came up. He does look stunning; I think he belongs to someone on here, doesn't he?
		
Click to expand...

I have a foal by Wolkenderry, Hes at Twemlows at the moment. He is by my 14hh WHP mare so hes small compared to the rest of the foals there but hes got the most wonderful character, very friendly and nothing phases him and to top it off looks just like his dad! Wolkenderry is just the same in the flesh, very handsome and great temperament so I would really recommend him!


----------



## lozziehumphreys (3 May 2011)

beth123 said:



			ohh lozzie, you lucky person! can you have a little whisper in harrys ear, and tell him to send his best stuff for phylis! shes at oakham now, will be scanned tomorow and then make a plan!! EXCITEDDDDDDD
		
Click to expand...

Of course I will 

I forgot to add that I am expecting a Wolkenderry foal in June. I'm so excited! He is such a lovely horse and so, so talented.


----------



## PuddingandPie (4 May 2011)

christine48 said:



			I was admiring Wolkenderry at MK on Tuesday. I didn't have a programme to hand but  I was asking Alex about him.
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone seen any progeny by him yet?  Which stud book is he graded with?


----------



## ninab (21 February 2012)

Late reply I know with respect to the lovely Power Blade, I think in the context that Power Blade had not been ridden for over 10 years before we got him ready for Badminton, and then the fact that he was beautifully behaved in Badminton's main arena can only be a testament to the horse who is a beautifully put together uphill full Thoroughbred!


----------



## Bearskin (21 February 2012)

Not sure Power Blade can be described as "uphill":

http://www.stallionai.co.uk/stallions/power-blade/


----------



## Cherrygarden (22 February 2012)

Unless he is standing on an uphill slope then yes he can, take a ruler from highest point on his back end and keep it level it comes in under his withers at their highest point therefore technically uphill. He looks to be built on a more horizontal frame which is also correct for an event horse I think....... I have little interest in event horses per se so am not defending or working for anyone here but in that picture he seems to be uphill.


----------



## cruiseline (22 February 2012)

Bearskin said:



			Not sure Power Blade can be described as "uphill":

http://www.stallionai.co.uk/stallions/power-blade/

Click to expand...

He looks uphill to me too


----------



## Geema (22 February 2012)

He is definitely an uphill TB. Unquestionably.


----------



## Bearskin (22 February 2012)

His withers and his croup are level so technically he is not built uphill.  I like this sort of conformation.


----------



## chrissie1 (22 February 2012)

Look at Floriscount on Elite Stallions website, ther'e a picture of him standing..  I'd post a link if only I knew how to.  Now that is what I call uphill.


----------

